# FS: Van Staal VS150L Black Lefty



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Selling my spare VS150L. The reel was serviced Fisherman's Headquarters this past spring. While there I had them spool it up with 30lb Spiderwire blue camo. Reel has an upgraded bailed knob on it. Since being serviced I would say it's been fished maybe 5 times. The reel does have some rash and scratches but functions perfectly. Reel is China made, external counterweight. SN is 28###.



$500, located in MD(20855).


----------



## Scatpacksal (May 31, 2021)

kurazy kracka said:


> Selling my spare VS150L. The reel was serviced Fisherman's Headquarters this past spring. While there I had them spool it up with 30lb Spiderwire blue camo. Reel has an upgraded bailed knob on it. Since being serviced I would say it's been fished maybe 5 times. The reel does have some rash and scratches but functions perfectly. Reel is China made, external counterweight. SN is 28###.
> 
> 
> 
> $500, located in MD(20855).


Do you still have I know it’s a longshot


----------

